# Помогите советом в выборе



## drunf (11 Янв 2011)

Уважаемые форумчане!
Очень хочу знать ваше мнение по следующему вопросу.
Есть вариант купить Скандали (см. картинку), цена около 1600 у.е. Аккордеон 4-х голосый, прямодечный. И есть вариант еще добавить денег и купить Супиту. 
В общем, жду ваших "за и против".
Спасибо.


----------

